# Bastard Firemouth!



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My bastard firemouth has effectively bullyed my Jewel Cichlids in a corner of my new 55g. My 2 small convinct pretty much go where they want but they hang in the corner a lot of well along with my reticulated rbp. Anytime they try to come out to hang, he flares his gills and pushes them back.....I am about to kick this dudes ass myself.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

move it into a seperate tank for about a week and all your problems could be over


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hehehe, mike can't handle aggressive fish







You think that's bad mike, you should try doing a waterchange on my midas tank, the bastard attacks me constantly. Try using the method that Innes suggested so that your other fish can claim some territories. Firemouths are fun to watch, they flare their gills at everything









Mark


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

just kill him.....probelm solved get him put him in a tupperware container with tank water (dont want him to stressed) and put him in microwave covered for 40 seconds let me know what happens lol

ewww thats sounds nasty


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well there is one piranha in the 55 right now as a holding tank but I am thinking of buying him 3-5 friends today, they will get that bastard eventually! Hes not aggressive because he doenst bite anything, just flares his gills and acts like a big man, when you know all he is, is empty rhetoric!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, firemouths tend do a lot of flaring but not really do much else. So what type of cichlid do you want? One that is so aggressive that it needs to be solotary? Or you looking for a outgoing cichlid that isn't too aggressive?

mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well if you cant move it why not put in a divider for a short while, and put the firemouth in a small corner with a rock and allow them to all establish terrotories?

also if the piranhas are just small the firemouth might do OK for a short while, it will most likely drive away the piranhas with its display

assuming you mean RBPs!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> well if you cant move it why not put in a divider for a short while, and put the firemouth in a small corner with a rock and allow them to all establish terrotories?
> 
> also if the piranhas are just small the firemouth might do OK for a short while, it will most likely drive away the piranhas with its display
> 
> assuming you mean RBPs!!!


 Bullshit, piranha arent scared of them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Bullshit, piranha arent scared of them.


I am going to crack up when you get pissed off that the firemouth is dominating your reds


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > well if you cant move it why not put in a divider for a short while, and put the firemouth in a small corner with a rock and allow them to all establish terrotories?
> ...


 did you try it?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah member of pfish that I know has a shoald of 3" cariba that are getting schooled by 2" convicts, lol...hahah mike


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why dont you put the FlowerHorn and the P together in a small divider and have them fight to the death. Of course your P would def end up winning, but that'll be a good way to teach the cichlid a lesson.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why dont you put the FlowerHorn and the P together in a small divider and have them fight to the death. Of course your P would def end up winning, but that'll be a good way to teach the cichlid a lesson.


you and xenon are so ignorant on this stuff, its depressing. I'll bet you* anything *the FH would kill that redbelly within 4 hours of having put it in the tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Throw him with the green natt. Or is he with them?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It's true that some chiclids rule the tank when reds are in it before kev picked up my friends bros p's the convict owned the tank


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

ill take ur firemouth


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Why dont you put the FlowerHorn and the P together in a small divider and have them fight to the death. Of course your P would def end up winning, but that'll be a good way to teach the cichlid a lesson.


OMG! YES!

Give me your P.

I'll put him in with Hatred if he's under 10" and if he's over 10" I can put him in with Reckoning.

I'll give you my addy and you can come over and videotape it too.

Your P wouldn't last an hour in there, before, depending on which tank we went with, one of my FH's would rip your P to shreds. LMFAO.

I'm not joking either.

A P has no aggressiveness compared to a CA cichlid. No CA cichled has any aggressiveness comapred to a male FH. My FH would shred him to death.






























I would never fight fish, but we'll put some money on it and I know no P would stand a chance against one of my FH's.


----------

